# teritoriul tarii



## Fluffster

"Prin amenajarea şi valorificarea Luncii Dunării s-a produs una dintre cele mai grave agresiuni ecologice de pe teritoriul ţării."
Eu aşa am tradus : "One of the most severe ecological aggression throughout(???) the country was produced by enhancing/improving (the enhancement/improvement) and valorizing/exploitation (exploitment) of the Danube floodplains." 
Parcă sună rău şi aş avea nevoie de unele îndrumări/sugestii. Mulţumesc!


----------



## farscape

Nue o traducere "mot à mot" dar ideea e aceeaşi: 

One of the worst actions, ecollogically devastating, taken in Romania was the developing of flood plain agriculture in Lunca Dunării.

Notă: through out -> every where

Later,

.


----------



## Mihai190

Lunca Dunării ar trebuii de asemenea tradus pentru ca este o forma de relief, nu un nume propriu.
Poate Danube Valley / Danubian Valley


----------



## farscape

Mihai190 said:


> Lunca Dunării ar trebui*i* de asemenea tradus pentru ca este o forma de relief, nu un nume propriu...



Lunca Dunării este un nume propriu, chiar și în textul original, iar flood plain este traducerea pentru luncă și este folosit in versiunea engleză.


Later,


.


----------

